# Eberspacher d1lc 7day timer



## maverick32 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi 

I'm new to this forum but have spent many hours/days reading some great articles and advice.
My issue is I have a D1Lc eberspacher with a reostat controler and would like to convert it to a seven day timer,(so i don't have to get up to turn it on  ) the one i have purchased form good old ebay is a 12v 25 1482 73 00 00. does anyone have any experiance with this type of timer and if so do you know how to wire it in, as i didn't recieve any wire instructions 8O 
I've done a search on the net but not come up with anything
I can post some pictures of the timer later today.

Thanks in advance
Al


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Multifunction (7 Day Timer) Manual added for you 

doesn't match the part number you added - it still may be of use

Note I had to zip it up to comply with the file size restrictions


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

You may find some more helpful info in Eberspacher's Technical pages at http://www.eberspacher.com/support-and-downloads/technical-documents.html

The D1lc installation book shows wiring for most controllers.

Rod.


----------



## maverick32 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks will, have a look, already been to the eber web site


----------

